# Swanbridge Farm House near Penarth



## Pedrfardd (Aug 12, 2012)

Ruined farmhouse near Swanbridge in Vale of Glamorgan . Not far from Lavernock Battery ( report to follow) .




DSC_0811 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0810 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0798 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0795 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0793 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0788 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0784 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0783 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0775 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0776 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0781 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0816 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0817 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr


----------



## freespirits (Aug 13, 2012)

nicely taken pics ,,,what was the bunker ???


----------



## Pedrfardd (Aug 13, 2012)

I can only assume it was pill-box intended to defend the beach during the second world war - across the beach (and up a hill) is a ruined gun battery in Lavernock nature reserve. There is also a ruined searchlight building overlooking the beach - report to follow ( as soon as Flickr allows!)


----------



## Pedrfardd (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.francisfrith.com/laverno....uk&utmcmd=referral&utmccn=yourlocalweb.co.uk


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice old farmhouse,love the jaws graffiti.The pill box is not on the data base the gun battery is marked as well as 2 searchlights.The battery looks to be in good condition,look forward to your pictures.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2012)

Well worth the look haveto check the flickr photos now.


----------



## krela (Aug 13, 2012)

Lavernock point battery was part of the WW2 Severn Estuary defences which included Lavernock, Flatholm Island, Steepholm Island and Brean Down near Weston Super Mare.


----------

